# Carolina Rig Question



## AJinVA (Jan 5, 2007)

I've searched the entire site and haven't been able to find a good picture of a carolina rig... so of course I started scouring the Internet (while at work)  

Is the only real difference between a carolina rig and a fish finder rig the use of an in-line egg sinker as opposed to a snap lock with a pyramid or sputnik?

Is this what everyone understands to be a carolina rig?










I'm not sure this is a great picture because it shows the egg sinker on the terminal side of the swivel, but if I understand the descriptions correctly:

The egg sinker is threaded onto the shock leader (with or without a bead to prevent it from running up and over the shock knot) with a swivel tied to the end of the shock leader. From there it's just the terminal gear right?

I guess the purpose of the carolina rig versus the fish finder is for the sinker to roll in the current as opposed to holding ground?

Any and all comments are welcome.

Thanks!

aj


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Looks like a carolina rig to me except for the sinker should be on the other side of the swivel on the main line. besides that it looks like a killer rig for flound with a whoe finger mullet on there


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Looks like the sinker is on the wrong side of the swivel to me also. 

I use 4-8oz egg sinkers sometimes depending on the current. Some days an egg sinker wont hold the bottom (some days I like the slow drift you get with it). The difference in the Carolina and fishfinder to me is when I think Carolina I think freshwater bass fishing with a plastic worm or lizard. I guess if you look at it that the pyramid or sputnik can slide, they are similar. Just different shaped lead.


----------



## tnturtle (Jan 10, 2007)

I thought carolina and fish-finder were the same with the lead on the running line rather than on the leader.If the lead is on the leader and is a bank or pyramid I would call it a knocker.


----------



## AJinVA (Jan 5, 2007)

AJinVA said:


> I've searched the entire site and haven't been able to find a good picture of a carolina rig... so of course I started scouring the Internet (while at work)
> 
> Is the only real difference between a carolina rig and a fish finder rig the use of an in-line egg sinker as opposed to a snap lock with a pyramid or sputnik?
> 
> ...



Sorry, guys... I couldn't figure out how to edit my original post, so I'll try to do it here... I've edited the "quote" part above to move text and bold it as well...

As soon as I posted the picture, I realized that the lead was on the wrong side of the swivel, but I still haven't found any other pictures that even come close to showing a good carolina rig...

This whole thread started because I had mentioned somewhere that I was using a fish-finder rig, and someone mentioned I should try to use a carolina rig instead... So I was trying to figure out the difference...  

Thanks for all the info!

aj


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

There is not a difference between the two that i am aware of.


----------



## landshark1838 (May 20, 2006)

*carolina rig*

Basic bare bones carolina rig. Terminal line, egg sinker, worm sinker, or any type of sinker left to slide on the terminal line. Tie on a swivel, barrel or snap, add a leader line (as long or as short as you want). Add a hook. That simple. Any beads or blades or other decorations is just extra. This is the basic carolina rig...period. 

[email protected]#@------------------J
Terminal line sinker Swivel hook

The sinker is left free to slide. This allows the fish to eat your bait longer without feeling the weight.


----------

